# Removing iphone screen scratch?



## derekbolt (Jul 14, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has found a way to get rid of small scratches on the iphone screen? 

Thanks!


----------



## JkEw (Oct 10, 2007)

derekbolt said:


> Just wondering if anyone has found a way to get rid of small scratches on the iphone screen?
> 
> Thanks!


I would put on BSE it will mask most small scratches  

iPhone Total Body Skin


----------



## derekbolt (Jul 14, 2007)

How do you like it? Easy install/removal etc...?


----------



## JkEw (Oct 10, 2007)

I love mine! It's a little tricky to install but if you take your time it's well worth it. 

If you need to take it off use a hair dryer on hot and peel away. I had to do that on my 5 gen iPod video that died before warranty ran out.I removed the BSE before I sent it back to Apple, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## infinity8 (Feb 19, 2006)

You could give one of these products a try.
http://playlistmag.com/reviews/2005/08/scratchremove/index.php


----------



## JkEw (Oct 10, 2007)

infinity8 said:


> You could give one of these products a try.
> Playlist: Review: iPod scratch removers



I don't think any of those products would work as the iPhone screen is glass and not acrylic.


----------



## infinity8 (Feb 19, 2006)

Don't own an iphone, didn't know they were glass screens.


----------



## JkEw (Oct 10, 2007)

Yep, they're glass and apparently VERY hard to scratch. I didn't take a chance with mine and put on a BSE the very first day.


----------

